# Neues System...



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Hallo leute,

Ich wollte mir endlich mal wieder ein neues System zulegen...um nicht irgend nen schrott zu kaufen wollte ich mir das ganze selbst zusammenstellen, habe ein paar tests gelesen und co.
Jetzt hab ich so einiges zusammen gesucht und wollte fragen was ihr davonhaltet und ob es auch Preislich "Ok" ist.

1.: Budget knappe 800euro.

*Motherboard:* ASUS M4A79XTD EVO, Sockel AM3, ATX ( http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...0&agid=1232 ) 86,96 €

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 <-- noch die 140W version ( http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...4&agid=1242 ) 146,37 €

*RAM:* 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-12800 CL8 Low-Voltage <-- bin mir da mit der "Low Voltage" angabe nicht sicher ( http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...8&agid=1193 ) 111,42 €

*Grafikkarte:* Club3D HD4890 Superclocked Edition, 1GB, ATI Radeon HD4890, PCI-Express ( http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...2&agid=1004 ) 163,80 €

*Netzteil:* Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 650W ( http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...79&agid=240 ) 73,11 €

*Platte:* Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.B 250GB, SATA II (HDT721025SLA380) <-- extra platte nehme meine jetzige her. ( http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...34&agid=689 ) 32,52 €

*Gehäuse:* Aerocool V-Touch-Pro <-- ist übertrieben aber gewollt ^^ vorne und hinten kommen 2x 12cm Fan rein. ( http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...86&agid=631 ) 68,27 €


So das wäre mein zusammen gestelltes System, Der preis liegt bei ca 680euro + 20 Euro zusammenbau (traue mich da noch nicht ganz ran).

Ist das System an sich gut? Sind die komponenten okay, oder gibts eventuell bessere die ihr mir empfehlen könnt? 

_*Anmerkung:*_ 
1. Ich will bewusst bei AMD und ATI bleiben.
2. Evtl. soll eine 2. ATI karte per CrossFire dazu kommen.


Vielen dank schonmal.

Magexe


----------



## Kyragan (26. November 2009)

Grafikkarte würde ich ne Dx11-Karte wie die 5770 oder die 5850 verbauen.
Festplattenmäßig bist du gschwindigkeits- und preis/leistungsmäßig mit der Samsung SpinPoint F3 besser bedient.
Netzteil ist mir nicht bekannt, 650Watt wirs du aber kaum brauchen, zumindest nicht jetzt. Mit Crossfire ist das ne andere Sache, aber bau lieber ne anständige Single-GPU-Karte ein. Da hast du mehr davon. Nimm lieber ein Netzteil von beQuiet, Enermax, Xigmatek oder Corsair. 500W reichen locker und kauf dir statt später ner 2. Karte lieber gleich ne richtige wie ne 5850/70. Auch wenn du da unter Umständen noch etwas warten musst.
RAM kriegst du wesentlich billiger. http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...7&agid=1010


----------



## Klos1 (26. November 2009)

Würde ebenfalls eine 5850 verbauen, auch wenn das einige Wochen Wartezeit bedeutet.
Ansonsten passend, aber ein 955er würde auch locker reichen. Low-Voltage solltest du auf jedenfall nehmen, daß bekommt dem Board besser.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Danke für eure antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ging ja echt fix.

Wegen dem Netzteil, bei der 4890er steht mindestens 650W bei, deswegen sollte es ein 650er sein.

Wegen Grafikkarte, okay sehe ich ein, aber der Preis ist halt noch ein wenig hoch, und bis DX11 fähige Spiele auf den Markt kommen wird es wohl auch noch ein wenig dauern...da gibts die 5850 bestimmt auch schon bisschen günstiger (ich weis ich wollte tips, find die auch klasse aber wie gesagt zurzeit doch noch ein wenig teuer)

Wegen der Festplatte: Ich habe noch meine alte, aus dem jetzigen rechner, die ziehe ich mit um (das is ne 380gb platte) und wollte halt nur ein relativ billiges speichermedium haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. November 2009)

Naja wenn ich für 8 Euro mehr den doppelten Platz und höhere Lese- und Schreibschreibgeschwindigkeit sowie niedrigere Zugriffszeiten bekomme denk ich ehrlich gesagt über die 8 Euro nicht mehr nach.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

das ist nen argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte habe ich jetzt die HD 5770 von XFX genommen, da diese ein Gehäuse hat und die warme Luft gleich nach draussen fechert. (danke für den tip, die ist sogar günstiger als die 4850 mit gleicher leistung und halt DX 11 fähig)

Wegen dem RAM, der konfigurator zeigt mir leider den RAM nicht an (also passt er anscheinend nicht aufs board O.o) habe jetzt diese: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...0&agid=1192
Habe auch die Festplatte mit eingepackt, und bin jetzt insgesamt doch billiger dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

---sry doppelpost...man sollte auch edit klicken und nicht antworten ^^


----------



## Shefanix (26. November 2009)

Kleiner Tipp: Niemals der Konfigurator benutzen. Der will einem immer Sachen andrehen, die unnötig sind. Jedes Teil einzelnd suchen und in den Warenkorb legen, und dann unter Service den Zusammenbau mit rein packen. 

Und das Netzteil ist aber wirklich oversized. Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch eins mit 500W nehmen.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Niemals der Konfigurator benutzen. Der will einem immer Sachen andrehen, die unnötig sind. Jedes Teil einzelnd suchen und in den Warenkorb legen, und dann unter Service den Zusammenbau mit rein packen.
> 
> Und das Netzteil ist aber wirklich oversized. Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch eins mit 500W nehmen.



hmm, ich bin da immer vorsichtig, hab mir sowas aber auch schon halbe gedacht.
Werde mich nach der Arbeit nochmal dran setzen, evtl. komm ich ja unter 600euro dann kann ich noch die 5850 nehmen. 

Und ja das Netzteil is oversized, bei der 5770, da die nur 450W braucht (was bei der 4890 leider nciht der fall ist..)


Aber echt mal vielen dank für eure tipps.


----------



## Palatschinkn (26. November 2009)

Nimm einen 955er! Hab selber einen 955er BE der ist sau geil beim Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  Grafikkarte: Schon langsam werden die Hd 5850/70er wieder verfügbar. Netzteil: 650W brauchst doch garnicht..


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2009)

_Warum soll er einen 955er nehmen wenn er einen 965er ausgwählt hat? Erst denken dann posten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (26. November 2009)

Die 4890 benötigt auch nicht so ein starkes Netzteil, auch da reichen 500W vollkommen aus. Die wollen einem immer nur was teureres andrehen.

Noch ein Tipp: Geh über Geizhals.at, gibt dort einen Artikel ein, und geh über diesen dann auf Hardwareversand.de, dann sind dort alle Preise niedriger für die Session. Dadurch sparst du nochmals ein paar Euro's.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die 4890 benötigt auch nicht so ein starkes Netzteil, auch da reichen 500W vollkommen aus. Die wollen einem immer nur was teureres andrehen.
> 
> Noch ein Tipp: Geh über Geizhals.at, gibt dort einen Artikel ein, und geh über diesen dann auf Hardwareversand.de, dann sind dort alle Preise niedriger für die Session. Dadurch sparst du nochmals ein paar Euro's.



Ui danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , man lernt nicht aus.

@Palatschinkn: Wenn ich 20 euro mehr ausgebe für nen besseren CPU da denkt man nicht nach, wären das 100euro dann JA ^^, ausserdem müsste ich dann wieder nen anderes Motherboard nehmen und wieder alles umstellen ^^
@painschkes: dacht ich mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

Würde aber ehrlich gesagt auch den 955 nehmen. Vor allem da auch der 955 BE ist, du kannst also einfach den Multi anheben und zack hast den Takt wie der 965 ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. 

Die HD5770 würde ich nicht nehmen. Die ist deutlich langsamer als eine HD4890. Wenn DX11, dann richtig. Soll heißen: Wenn du nicht direkt mit einer HD5850 einsteigst lohnen sich die neuen ATIs in meinem Augen nicht. Viel weniger Leistung bei gleichem Preis wie eine HD4890, naja. Und du hast ja selbst gesagt, dass dir DX11 nicht so wichtig ist. 
Ich persönlich würde aber eine HD5850 verbauen, dafür beim Ram und beim Gehäuse sparen.

Warum willst du das Gehäuse? Der riesige Seitenlüfter zerstört dir eine Option auf Casemod mit Fenster (was bei solcher Prachthardware zu überlegen ist) und außerdem macht er den Airflow kaputt. Bei nem Topblower mag er vielleicht minimal was bringen, aber sobald du nen guten Towerkühler verbaust bist du mit einem ordentlichen Airflow besser beraten als mit so nem Ding.

Da würde ich ein Xigmatek Asgard nehmen. In die Front kannst du 2 und hinten 1 120mm Lüfter bauen. Außerdem ist es extrem günstig und sieht ganz passabel aus.
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...07&agid=633

Wenn du es größer willst würde ein Midgard nehmen:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...25&agid=631

alternativ mit Fenster:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...01&agid=631


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Da würde ich ein Xigmatek Asgard nehmen. In die Front kannst du 2 und hinten 1 120mm Lüfter bauen. Außerdem ist es extrem günstig und sieht ganz passabel aus.
> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...07&agid=633


Und wenn dus modden willst biste bei Asoriel auch an der richtigen Adresse xP


----------



## Ogil (26. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Warum soll er einen 955er nehmen wenn er einen 965er ausgwählt hat? Erst denken dann posten..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja - ich wuerde ihm aber zustimmen. Der 965er ist auf 140W getrimmt und hat in Benchmarks meist nicht mehr geleistet als der 955er. AMD hat ja auch schon angekuendigt, dass sie eine neue 125W-Version des 965er rausbringen. Die wuerde ich dann auch einem 955er vorziehen.


----------



## Shefanix (26. November 2009)

Die 125W-Version gibt es bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Würde aber ehrlich gesagt auch den 955 nehmen. Vor allem da auch der 955 BE ist, du kannst also einfach den Multi anheben und zack hast den Takt wie der 965 ohne die Garantie zu verlieren.



Ich halt mich mit dem Hochtakten (auch wenns wenig ist) immer ein wenig zurück. 
Aber eine ernste frage: Asoriel, denkst du ich komme mit ner 5850 drinnen auf nen preis bis maximal 750ocken (die 800 oben sollte ich ma bissi runter setzen ^^)?

Und wegen dem Gehäuse, wenn ich das sogar von Moddern höre, dann nehm ich den Tip gern an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ein anderes billigeres gehäuse kommt her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. November 2009)

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, daß die 5770 bei DirectX11-Spielen nochmal deutlich zulegen kann. Denn DirectX11 bietet viele Features um Performance zu sparen. Da hab ich schon Vergleiche gesehen, da war eine 5770 unter DirectX11 mal eben 30% schneller und dann kommt auch eine ATI4890 nicht mehr mit.
Denn so viel schneller ist die ja auch nicht. Das ist in etwa der Unterschied, wie zwischen einer GTX260 und einer GTX275.


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2009)

_CPU : Phenom II X4 955
Kühler : Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse : Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil : Xigmatek GoGreen 500W
Laufwerk : LG GH22NS50
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H
RAM : 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 1333Mhz
Grafikkarte : XFX HD5850
Zusammenbau : Zusammenbau

764,84€

_


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> 764,84€



ui und wenn man davon absieht das ich keine Festplatte brauche (da ich mit meienr voll zufrieden bin) und kein laufwerk (da ich ja auch schon eins habe) dann ist das echt günstig unter 700 euro nen nettes system
wie gesagt werde nachher nochma drüber fliegen und schauen ob ich sowas ähnliches hinbekomm ^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

naja gut, aber bis alle Mainstream-Spiele DX11 so toll unterstützen kann viel Zeit ins Land gehen.

Ob es mit der HD5850 ganz mit dem Budget reicht weiß ich nicht, das müsste man mal ausrechnen. Die günstigste kostet 220&#8364;, das wären 60&#8364; mehr als die HD4890. Durch ein Asgard würde man sich schon 40&#8364; sparen.

Ram kannst eh gleich 1333er nehmen, da der Prozessor mehr Takt eh schlecht verträgt. Hier wären es dann nochmal 25&#8364; bei im Endeffekt sogar mehr Speed.
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...1&agid=1192

Damit wären schon 65&#8364; eingespart und ein Tausch der HD4890 gegen eine HD5850 möglich, ohne dass es teurer wird. Nimmt man einen 955 statt dem 965 hat man nochmal 15&#8364; gespart. 

Beim Netzteil würde ich folgendes nehmen:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...53&agid=240

Dadurch sinds nochmal 20&#8364; weniger.

Insgesammt wäre die Zusammenstellung also sogar 60&#8364; günstiger. Da würde ich noch 20&#8364; in vernünftige Gehäuselüfter und 30&#8364; in einen gescheiten Kühler investieren. Dann hat man auch einen leisen, kühlen, schnellen und optimierten PC. 

Das ist zumindest meine Ansicht, für Kritik bin ich natürlich offen.

Wenn du noch konkrete Fragen zum Asgard hast: Meld dich. An dem Ding bastel ich schon seit einigen Wochen herum, siehe Signatur.


edit: painschkes!! Hab ich dir erlaubt schneller zu sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: painschkes!! Hab ich dir erlaubt schneller zu sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_Nö..aber..

KOMM DOCH HER!!!!111




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

naja, anders betrachtet: Wir haben beide den 955, 1333er-Ram CL7, ne HD5850 und das selbe Netzteil. Spricht doch dafür, dass die Teile gut zusammenpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: painschkes!! Hab ich dir erlaubt schneller zu sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke an euch beide, werde mir da ma was zusammen friemeln, obwohl painschkes doch nen super PC zusammen gebaut hat, bei dem ich keine extra lüfter fürs gehäuse kaufen muss, nen dicker CPU kühler dabei ist, nen CPU den ich übertakten kann (Asoriel, da werde ich wohl auf dich zurück kommen, sobald ich das teil dann habe) guter RAM, gutes netzteil. 

alles in allem: DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

stimmt, der von painschkes ist top.

Aber 2 Dinge seien gesagt: 

1. Die Lüfter vom Midgard - naja. Hab selbst 5 Stück davon hier. Optisch zwar wirklich genial, aber auf 12V schon ziemlich laut. Hätte das Midgard keine eingebaute Lüftersteuerung würde ich dir zu anderen raten. Wie die Dinger in Action aussehen kannst du in meinem Worklog sehen.

2. Bei AMD OC bin ich nicht so versiert. Bei Intel OC hab ich dagegen relativ viel Erfahrung, auch in extremen Bereichen jenseits der 5Ghz. Ein wenig kann ich sicher helfen, ansonsten dürfte hier auch Rethelion eine gute Anlaufstelle sein.


Beim Thema Modding bin ich aber ganz vorne dabei und für jeden Spaß zu haben. Einfach melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. November 2009)

Overclocking mit ner Black Edition sollte sich wohl alles andere als kompliziert herausstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

na das stimmt wohl, aber die AMDs sind in Sachen Temperatur in Abhängigkeit der VCore ein wenig eigen.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> stimmt, der von painschkes ist top.
> 
> Aber 2 Dinge seien gesagt:
> 
> ...



ja will mit meiner alten 5 jahre alten gurke ma nen Bierkasten Projekt starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaut sicher lustig aus ^^
Aber das steht noch in den Sternen, aber irgendwann mach ich das

EDIT: Also ohne die Festplatte und ohne das Laufwerk bin ich bei 683,53 &#8364;


----------



## Klos1 (26. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Overclocking mit ner Black Edition sollte sich wohl alles andere als kompliziert herausstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wenn man einfach nur über den Multi geht, dann schon. Aber hier im Forum hat ja kürzlich einer bei gerade mal 3,6 Ghz schon Probleme gehabt. AMD und Overclocking ist einfach für den Hugo. Wenn ich OC'en will, dann nehm ich Intel, da geht dann wenigstens was.

Das AMD nichts taugt, in Sachen OC, daß sieht man doch schon beim 965er, wo AMD bereits schon bei 3,4 Ghz mit der VCore an ihr eigens gesetztes Limit geht. Was sich dann auch im Verbrauch niederschlägt, besonders beim 965er.


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> EDIT: Also ohne die Festplatte und ohne das Laufwerk bin ich bei 683,53 €


_Hört sich doch gut an :-)_


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das AMD nichts taugt, in Sachen OC, daß sieht man doch schon beim 965er, wo AMD bereits schon bei 3,4 Ghz mit der VCore an ihr eigens gesetztes Limit geht. Was sich dann auch im Verbrauch niederschlägt, besonders beim 965er.



Hab mir nen test dazu durchgelsen, jetzt im nachinein...da hast du leider recht, aber AMD hat je ne neuere Methode rausgebracht die genausoviel wie der 955 verbraucht, aber der 955 übertaktet soll genausogut sein...deswegen war ich mir da bissi unschlüssig ^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

naja ganz ehrlich: Ob es nun 3,2 oder 3,4Ghz sind bemerkst du eh nicht.

Noch ne andere Sache: Sicher, dass du keine Spinpoint F3 dazu kaufen willst? Ich hab hier selbst 2 hier (momentan in der RMA), die haben im Raid0 nen Durchsatz von 200+ MB/s, im Single-Betrieb ca. 120MB/s. Da geht schon ordentlich die Post ab, dazu sind die günstig, leise und kühl.


----------



## Rethelion (26. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man einfach nur über den Multi geht, dann schon. Aber hier im Forum hat ja kürzlich einer bei gerade mal 3,6 Ghz schon Probleme gehabt. AMD und Overclocking ist einfach für den Hugo. Wenn ich OC'en will, dann nehm ich Intel, da geht dann wenigstens was.
> 
> Das AMD nichts taugt, in Sachen OC, daß sieht man doch schon beim 965er, wo AMD bereits schon bei 3,4 Ghz mit der VCore an ihr eigens gesetztes Limit geht. Was sich dann auch im Verbrauch niederschlägt, besonders beim 965er.



Also übertaktungsmässig bin ich mit meinen zufrieden; ich hab 3,6Ghz mit 1,39V am laufen und das reicht mir eigentlich. Mehr würd zwar auch noch gehn, aber wer braucht das.
Und dafür dass ich eigentlich nur einen Dualcore hab läuft der doch ganz gut^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

meiner rennt die 4,2Ghz unter 1,3V 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber keine frage, für nen freigeschaltenen X2 schon top, und mehr braucht wirklich niemand.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja ganz ehrlich: Ob es nun 3,2 oder 3,4Ghz sind bemerkst du eh nicht.
> 
> Noch ne andere Sache: Sicher, dass du keine Spinpoint F3 dazu kaufen willst? Ich hab hier selbst 2 hier (momentan in der RMA), die haben im Raid0 nen Durchsatz von 200+ MB/s, im Single-Betrieb ca. 120MB/s. Da geht schon ordentlich die Post ab, dazu sind die günstig, leise und kühl.



naja worauf habe ich denn am meisten zu achten?
Mein aktuelles: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...56&agid=689 (ich weis is ned der burner) 

^^ bin wie gesagt nicht so gut mit Hardware fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (26. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Warum soll er einen 955er nehmen wenn er einen 965er ausgwählt hat? Erst denken dann posten..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil der unterschied nur minimal ist.


----------



## Klos1 (26. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also übertaktungsmässig bin ich mit meinen zufrieden; ich hab 3,6Ghz mit 1,39V am laufen und das reicht mir eigentlich. Mehr würd zwar auch noch gehn, aber wer braucht das.
> Und dafür dass ich eigentlich nur einen Dualcore hab läuft der doch ganz gut^^



Jo, aber 1,39V ist halt nicht gerade wenig. Für 3,6 Ghz brauch ich mit meinen Intel 1,2 V und da hab ich noch nichtmal optimiert. Und der hat standardmäßig nur 2,83 Ghz Takt wohlgemerkt.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, AMD hat wieder gute CPU's am Start, aber in Sachen übertakten kannst du sie meiner Meinung nach in die Tonne treten.

Aber wie Asoriel schon sagte: Wozu einen 955er noch takten.


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

Klos das triffts auf den Punkt ;-)


Magexe deine Platte ist nichtmal so schlecht, da wirst du zur F3 keinen Unterschied merken. Die ist zwar noch ein wenig performanter, aber da lohnt ein Neukauf nicht. Ich dachte da an eine uralte Platte, aber die Caviar SE ist ja noch nicht so alt und auch noch einigermaßen flott.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Klos das triffts auf den Punkt ;-)
> 
> 
> Magexe deine Platte ist nichtmal so schlecht, da wirst du zur F3 keinen Unterschied merken. Die ist zwar noch ein wenig performanter, aber da lohnt ein Neukauf nicht. Ich dachte da an eine uralte Platte, aber die Caviar SE ist ja noch nicht so alt und auch noch einigermaßen flott.



Joar meine jetzige kiste war mehr so ne notlösung da meine alte schüssel abgeraucht ist nach 4 jahren dienst ^^ naja und den jetzigen PC mit nem Intel Q6700, und GF 9800gtx+ trau ich nicht merh so ganz bei den meisten Spielen...
Habe echt manchmal performance Probleme und sowas.

Deswegen kommt ja der neue PC, und naja alte platte is echt ganz flott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber trotzdem danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

Die Teile kannst du mit Sicherheit für nichtmal ganz wenig verscherbeln.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die Teile kannst du mit Sicherheit für nichtmal ganz wenig verscherbeln.



ach Naja meine eltern erfreuen sich schon an dem Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr firmenrechner is meine ganz alte Mühle, und die hat damit wenigstens nen bissi mehr leistung...auf dem alten ding brauchst 2 Minuten bis du da ma im Windows bist...
Deswegen bekommen die den jetzigen PC mit alter platte und altem Laufwerk ^^.

Aber jo, die Grafikkarteist noch 50-100euro wert, aber Prozessor und Motherboard sind ned so gut (der geht bei Spielen ala Crysis dochs chon gut in die knie...selbst beim Thema WoW, welches ja performance gefräßig ist machts im 25er raid kein spass mehr ^^...im 10er ohne probleme aber im 25er extra details runter drehen...nee muss nicht sein ^^)


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2009)

9800GTX ?? :>

EDIT:
Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 9800GTX ?? :>
> 
> EDIT:
> Mist
> ...



GTX+ ^^ wenn du mirn gutes angebot machst lässt sich evtl. noch reden (Original Packung hab ich auch noch...nur nichtmehr das Tomb Raider: Underworld was dabei war ^^), meinen eltern reicht da ne alte 7800er ^^

EDIT: Ist soweit ich weis sogar die leichte OC version von MSI ^^


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> GTX+ ^^ wenn du mirn gutes angebot machst lässt sich evtl. noch reden (Original Packung hab ich auch noch...nur nichtmehr das Tomb Raider: Underworld was dabei war ^^), meinen eltern reicht da ne alte 7800er ^^
> 
> EDIT: Ist soweit ich weis sogar die leichte OC version von MSI ^^


Naja muss z.Z. schauen...bekomm von Asoriel jetzt erstmal nen neues Mobo für 46 Euro..und ich bin ne arme Sau :<

Ich lass es mir durch den Kopf gehen xP


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja muss z.Z. schauen...bekomm von Asoriel jetzt erstmal nen neues Mobo für 46 Euro..und ich bin ne arme Sau :<
> 
> Ich lass es mir durch den Kopf gehen xP



hehe
naja das hier ist die version: http://de.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&...mp;prod_no=1550 (auf dem bild die rechte) ^^ ist also leider nicht im case

EDIT: Naja ich sehe grade im netz immer so bei 170 ocken...da sie gebraucht ist und ich keine garantie geben kann (naja okay die box und allem drum und dran) denke ich so an die 100-120 euro, ausser du kannst mir nen unschlagbares angebot machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe auch noch ne N9500GT 512DZ-F (leider ohne Packung und sonstigem, nur die Antistatik hülle! (wegen komplett system)


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2009)

Naja...für ne Gebrauchte 100€ist außer Frage...da bekomm ich ne HD4870 für ;D Ist aber auch erstmal egal ;D


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja...für ne Gebrauchte 100€ist außer Frage...da bekomm ich ne HD4870 für ;D Ist aber auch erstmal egal ;D



wie gesagt is nur so ne richtung...wie gesagt gehe auch runter, weil anfangen kann ich nichts mit und in den neuen rechner kann ichs schön investieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. November 2009)

Die Preise im Netz sind kein Maßstab mehr. Nachdem es für knapp 100 Euro schon eine 4870 gibt, die wesentlich performanter ist, würde nur jemand, der keinen Plan hat, mehr als 50 Euro für die Karte geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Preise im Netz sind kein Maßstab mehr. Nachdem es für knapp 100 Euro schon eine 4870 gibt, die wesentlich performanter ist, würde nur jemand, der keinen Plan hat, mehr als 50 Euro für die Karte geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe ^^ wie gesagt im laden findet man die ja nichtmehr, und internet is halt die erste anlaufstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weis ich bin ein hardware noob <.< ^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

Im HWLuxx-Marktplatz gibts zum Teil günstige Karten. Momentan steht eine 8800GTS 320 für 30&#8364; zum Verkauf, eine 8800GTS 512 mit G92-Chip für 60&#8364; oder gar eine 7950GX2 für 30&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne 4870 findet man für unter 70&#8364; normal, aber die sind immer sehr schnell vergriffen.


Falathrim ansonsten hättest du von mir "ablösefrei" eine 8800GTS 640 haben können, wenn ich sie denn zum laufen bekommen hätte. Weil ich aber ein klein wenig gemein sein will poste ich dir mal Bilder von heute Mittag, jetzt hängt die Karte an der Wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Falathrim ansonsten hättest du von mir "ablösefrei" eine 8800GTS 640 haben können, wenn ich sie denn zum laufen bekommen hätte. Weil ich aber ein klein wenig gemein sein will poste ich dir mal Bilder von heute Mittag, jetzt hängt die Karte an der Wand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist echt fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , naja nochmal: kenn mich mit den preisen der alten Karten nicht so aus (und auch mit den neueren kaum, deswegen ist ja der thread entstanden)

aber andere Frage, weis wer wie lang zurzeit die Lieferungszeiten für die neuen HD5850 er reihe ist?


----------



## Maxiking456 (26. November 2009)

Also ich hab den 955er und ein Kumpel von mir hat den 965er, beide BE. Du merksst keinen Unterschied und bei solchen Sachen,finde ich persönlich, kann man einfach ein bissel sparen...


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den 955er und ein Kumpel von mir hat den 965er, beide BE. Du merksst keinen Unterschied und bei solchen Sachen,finde ich persönlich, kann man einfach ein bissel sparen...



joar hab mich dann für ein System in der Art entschieden, nur ohne Laufwerk und ohne Festplatte: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=2281784


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

naja, die Karte ist kaputt. Hatte zuerst Verdacht auf Überhitzung, hab also Kühler entstaubt, komplett gereinigt und neue WLP aufgetragen, hat aber nichts geholfen. War aber auch gute 2 Jahre im OC-Einsatz, von daher darf sie auch das Zeitliche segnen. 
Ganz aufgegeben habe ich es aber noch nicht, ich werde die Karte mal noch backen, wenn das nichts hilft ist endgültig Feierabend.

wie lange es dauert bis die ATIs lieferbar sind weiß ich nicht, ich schätz aber mal auf 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, die Karte ist kaputt. Hatte zuerst Verdacht auf Überhitzung, hab also Kühler entstaubt, komplett gereinigt und neue WLP aufgetragen, hat aber nichts geholfen. War aber auch gute 2 Jahre im OC-Einsatz, von daher darf sie auch das Zeitliche segnen.
> Ganz aufgegeben habe ich es aber noch nicht, ich werde die Karte mal noch backen, wenn das nichts hilft ist endgültig Feierabend.
> 
> wie lange es dauert bis die ATIs lieferbar sind weiß ich nicht, ich schätz aber mal auf 2-3 Wochen.



2-3 wochen? das passt ja dann mehr oder weniger ^^
Bekomme mein Gehalt eh erst zwischen 5. und 15. , und da Hardwareversand dann doch recht fix ist, was den Versand angeht


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber heute wird gebacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Grafikkarte wandert in der Hoffnung auf Genesung in den Ofen, 30min bei 100°C. Goldbraun gebacken mit leichtem Pizzaduft, so muss eine Grafikkarte sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hört sich irre an, ist aber ein Wundermittel bei defekten Grafikkarten. Obs gewirkt hat berichte ich evtl. heute noch.


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber heute wird gebacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ui hört sich interessant an...(hätte da nur schiss mit stromanschlüssen oder sonstigem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ^^


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

ach was, das geht schon. Kühler runter und nur die Platine rein, dann läuft sie hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ach was, das geht schon. Kühler runter und nur die Platine rein, dann läuft sie hoffentlich wieder.



hehe, wie gehts eigentlich mit deinem Casemod voran?

BTW, an die Mods...darf ich den als kleine laber ecke nutzen?


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

naja, ne Laberecke haben wir ja an sich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie es mit meinem Mod läuft kannst du in meiner Sig sehen, bzw. im verlinkten Worklog. Läuft an sich ganz gut, auch wenn ich noch ein wenig Bauchschmerzen hab wegen dem lasern.


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, ne Laberecke haben wir ja an sich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achseo dem 3D würfel? ^^ ich kenn mich leider nur mit Lasergravuren aus und deswegen auchnur mit 2D texturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich bin ma auf die überraschung unter der Grafikkarte gespannt...
Wegen dem Gitter: Schwarz Grundlackierung und ein X in dem Orange wie die Ram-Kühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

3D Würfel? Nee, einfach nur aus Edelstahl rauslasern, nen Schriftzug. Und dann eben noch ein 2. Stück was aber noch geheim ist.

ein X kommt nicht drauf, höchstens wird es schwarz, was ich aber auch noch nicht sicher weiß. Und dann kommt - wenn es denn klapp - noch das Special dazu.


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 3D Würfel? Nee, einfach nur aus Edelstahl rauslasern, nen Schriftzug. Und dann eben noch ein 2. Stück was aber noch geheim ist.
> 
> ein X kommt nicht drauf, höchstens wird es schwarz, was ich aber auch noch nicht sicher weiß. Und dann kommt - wenn es denn klapp - noch das Special dazu.



Hmm, wegen dem Lasern, vergleiche am besten mal mit nem Wasserschneider (ist manchmal günstiger).

Und wegen dem X okay, seh ich ein, aber evtl. irgend ein musster oder eine mischung aus orange und schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber okay, ich hab mich bei hardwareluxx angemeldet, ich glaub das themea ist da besser aufgehoben ^^)


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

ich hab ja schon nen Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gelasert wird desshalb, weil das für mich komplett umsonst ist. Die Frage ist nur, ob es zeitlich noch reicht.

edit: Jetzt haben sich die PMs überschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

